# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Микроскоп Биолам Ломо С1У42

## Виктория Носкова

Отличный микроскоп Биолам Ломо С1У42 со знаком качества СССР.

Цена 2500 грн

----------


## Виктория Носкова

Ап!!!
 2500 грн)))

----------


## Виктория Носкова

Ап!)

----------


## Виктория Носкова

ап

----------

